# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno con certificado de posesión bajó de precio en Yurimaguas

## josaba

** *Buena oportunidad, 2 terrenos con certificado  posesión en Yurimaguas, la comunidad en este sector ha sido beneficiada por el estado, el cual le ha adjudicado mas de 4,000 hectáreas, para siembra de cacao, o otros productos,  el terreno se encuentra ubicado a 2 horas de Yurimaguas cerca al río Huallaga , y al Megapuerto fluvial, cada parcela contiene 45 hectáreas de terreno virgen ( con muy buena cantidad de maderables, lo que el retorno de la inversión es a corto plazo), el precio es de S/. 35,000 nuevos soles cada lote negociable, los dos predios se entrega certificado de posesión a su nombre, se calcula que para Diciembre se entregan títulos de propiedad, el predio general consta de 83 socios
Para facilidad de los socios, en medio de la posesión general se ha separado un lote para la comunidad, para construir un pueblo, para cada socio, el que desee puede construir una hacienda, granja, etc. , en un lote de 0.5 hectáreas. Los terrenos ya están divididos en parcelas, cada una tiene su propia carrozable, los socios cultivaran cacao, y/o algún otro producto agrícola.** 
Mayor información a: jsarbar@gmail.com, coco_saravia@yahoo.com
Mov. 990055372, RPM #0002538, RPC 991641505*  ** Temas similares: TERRENO EN POSESION EN YURIMAGUAS Artículo: Precio del pollo bajó S/. 0.24 y se vende en S/. 7.95 al público EL AZÚCAR: ¿Subió o bajó de precio? Precio del pollo bajó hoy en S/. 0.20 en centros de acopio de la capital Precio del kilo de huevo bajó 8.5% a nivel mayorista

----------

